# INVESTIGATIONS - Blood test results for sec. infertility



## Mel1978 (Sep 2, 2004)

I am feeling so deflated! I got my results this morning and am very alarmed.

It seems to me [and I am only going on the normal values displayed] that I am NOT ovulating and could be nearing menopause. I am only 25!!!

This has freaked me right out and I have three weeks til I see the fertility specialist to discuss these results.

I am now sure that I couldn't be pregnant this month because the bloods are indicating I have problems!

Anyone know anything about these tests! please please please shed some light.. even if it is to confirm my fears.

This is it:

FSH - 6.6 U/L
LH - 10.7 U/L
Progesterone - 3.5 nmol/L [this is what has freaked me out!]
Prolactin - 6.8 ng/L
Oest-17 Beta - 604 pmol/L

Reference ranges are as follows:

FSH - 
Follicular [1.0 - 6.0] Midcycle [6.0 - 12.0] Luteal [1.0 - 6.0]

LH - 
Follicular [3.0 - 10.0] Midcycle [20.0 - 40.0] Luteal [3.0 - 10.0]

Progesterone - 
Foll. [0.6 - 2.6] Mid Cyc. [no ref. given] Luteal [13.0 - 75.0]

Oestradiol - 
Foll. [100-630] Mid cyc. [550 - 1650] Luteal [200 - 900]

The menopausal levels are:
FSH - > 20.0
LH - > 35.0
Progesterone - < 2.0
Oest - 40 - 300

Ok so I don't actually fall in any of the menopausal ranges.. but I feel its looking closer to that than being fertile!

ALL THESE BLOOD TESTS DONE ON CYCLE DAY 20. [So it would be considered in the Luteal phase of cycle]

The progesterone should really be MUCH MUCH higher.. it reflects that follicular phase. Like I am not ovulating at all!

Any advice here would be appreciated. I feel quite upset at these findings!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Step by step on each blood: You cannot read FSH and LH bloods on day 20 of cycle, only on day 2 or 3, so I am not worried about those at all. Your progesterone is down but I would wait and see when your next period happens and if it is anything other than 7 days after the blood test then the progesterone level you have been given is inaccurate is it was not taken mid lutealand if it had been done a day or 2 earlier or later than you would have got a different result. Prolactin is fine. Oestrodial shows something has happened in this cycle as it is raised but until your next period, a full picture is not possible.
Hang on in there, this is just a one off snapshot of your hormones and can't tell us everything. Let's see when your period occurs and discuss again.

Ruth


----------



## Mel1978 (Sep 2, 2004)

You are an angel.

Thanks-you for replying with something that will help me sleep. I am being quite sensitive about this. I have just had a good cry and my husband is not exactly the most sympathetic guy.. he thinks we should be grateful to have our son and that we should focus on loving him and not get withdrawn and sad because we can't produce another child, a child we don't even know yet.

This has been made so much worse by my sister-in-laws announcement that they are pregnant again... and that it is all okay since the IUD was removed!! WTF! She can get pregnant over the top of an IUD! while here we are trying our hardest and ZIP!

I will definitely reply to this thread as soon as AF rears her ugly head.. Then maybe you can give me some more advice.

I am going to have the bloods repeated for the next 4 cycles.

I will check back in then also to give you the levels.

Again, I thank you so much for the reply. You have no idea how much better I feel.

Mel - 25
DH - 26
DS - 3
m/c - 03/09/03 [angel lost @ 10 weeks]


----------



## Mel1978 (Sep 2, 2004)

Ruth,

Sorry to bother you 

When you say the oestrediol shows 'something' happened. What do you mean.? 

I wont hold you to anything.. I just want your thoughts.

Is it possible.. at all possible that I could still become pregnant this cycle based on those bloods?

I was not fasting for the test, although I hadn't eaten since breakfast. Test was done at 1pm. 

Sorry to be a pest.


----------



## Mel1978 (Sep 2, 2004)

Ruth - or any nurse for that matter.. Are you there?


----------



## Mel1978 (Sep 2, 2004)

Ruth [or any nurse that can review this thread]

 Well AF arrived and you asked me to check back in with you when my new cycle started, as you could only really assess the blood results once we established when my next period started.

Ok, so they started on Tuesday [CD32], which came with very sore breasts and extreme fatigue.. [all making me think I might have even been pregnant]

But of-course that would be difficult if I didn't ovulated! 

Can you review the bloods now? Seem as though, according to when AF did arrive that these tests were done on CD 19 of a 32 day cycle. [Normally 25-28 day cycle for me]

Some help here would be very much appreciated as we actually cancelled our fertility spec. appointment.

We have, [or at least my husband has] decided that we wont be placing our hopes on falling every month anymore. Or in other words we are no longer 'trying'. We are going to just enjoy making love and not make it a project as such.

Thanks kindly for your time.


----------



## eddie (Aug 24, 2004)

Mel

Im no fertility expert but have recently had a similar experience. I had my progesterone levels taken on day 21 (my cycle is usually 28-31 days) my progesterone came back at 3.5. Needless to say I was as fraught as you are. I went to see my GP who said that this result was only acurate if my period started roughly 7 days after the test, if it was a week late the blood test had been taken in the preovulatory (scuse spellings its 3am!) phase and was perfectly normal for this time. And he was right bless him, the test was inacurate as my period was 10 days late. The test has to be repeated next month. So the long and the short of it is that progesterone levels are only acurate if timed right!! I hope this helps put your mind to rest 
Eddie x


----------



## Mel1978 (Sep 2, 2004)

God bless you Eddie..

I am still waiting for reply from a nurse, who can help with this, but what you have said makes sense.

It is creating a picture for me.. [rather than just a snapshot] of what my hormones are doing and given that, yes I too started AF more than 7 days after that test.. it was infact 14 days later that AF came on!

I was convinced that we were pregnant.. as this was my longest cycle ever!

Anyhow - I am not, so I suppose you may see me here lurking again in the coming months.

Although I am thinking of giving this whole TTC thing away. It is too emotional for me.. I just want to get off this rollercoatser.


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Just wanted to say Hi to you Mel as you seem to be going through the same rollercoaster as me.  

I had CD21 bloodtests done by Dr back in June.  My results show that progesterone was low (9.2) and was told I'm not oving. However from reading all the info on these sites I now realise that these tests were probably done at wrong time as it wasn't 7 days before a/f (due to a/f not being regular).  Dr also tested for LH and FSH on same day.  When I pointed out to him the date my a/f came through he didn't seem to think it was an issue.  Luckily have first appt with fertility clinic next week, so am hoping will get a more accurate picture of what's going on.   
It's such an emotional thing not knowing what's happening, but if you do decide to carry on ttc, I hope the babydust floats your way soon.

love 
Claire


----------

